# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nekoperatie

## greeteken

Hallo
Ik moet een nekoperatie ondergaan eind december, en dit is een anterieure cervicale fusie of lumbale fusie met cage (bottransplantaat) op de C5-6-7. Heeft er al iemand zo'n operatie ondergaan? Graag zou ik hierover meer inlichtingen willen hebben? Groetjes Greta
email: [email protected]

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Jammer dat je nog geen reacties hebt gehad op je post. Heb hier helaas zelf ook geen ervaring mee. (Misschien dat je al reacties via je mail hebt gehad?! Dat zou wel erg mooi zijn!)

Maar ik wil je wel even meededelen: Heel veel succes met je operatie, en hopenlijk krijg je nog wat inlichtingen voordat het zover is!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo  :Smile: 

Ik hoop dat je via je mail ervaringen hebt mogen ontvangen! Ik heb hier geen ervaring mee.. Wel wil ik je heel veel succes wensen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

